# Rigs Run Tomorrow....Dec 6



## soco44 (Dec 19, 2013)

Heading out to Ram Powell / Beer Can and possibly the Marlin tomorrow. Does anyone know a good spot to sabiki up a few hard tails on the way out this time of year? 

Went to the Mass and the buoys out the Pcola pass today and nodda. Might try half barge on the way out but don't want to waste much time. Live HT would be a bonus if not, JigCity it is.

If you find yourself out there tomorrow give us a call on 68....leaving Pcola pass at 0600.

26' Robalo


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

narrow weather window..
good luck!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

We were heading out in 28 contender but the seas forecast changed to worse!


----------



## soco44 (Dec 19, 2013)

The forecast looked great a few days ago.....I agree the weather window is going to be narrow. If the wind lies down I think we will be alright, not staying the night.

So live bait spots??


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have headed west out the pass and hit a few rig legs south of mobile bay before heading to deep water....


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

For larger hard tails this time of year try between the #7 and #9 on the west side before you get to the sand bar. The Spanish have left the area but you can find ht's until the water temp drops a little more. There was also a large concentration of big pinfish. They were there last week end. You may be in for a bumpy ride to the rigs but if you come back early you should have a comfortable ride back with the west winds. We will be on 68 and 16 ourselves some where out there.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

255 and 252 rigs should be loaded along with the weather bouy.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I loaded up with Cigars,Pins, Hardtails, And a bunch of baby Red Snapper Saturday at the last bouys out of the pass. They were moving and used my FF to go over them then drift back into them.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You guys be safe. Do a report we you get back.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

255 and 252 rigs should be loaded along with the weather bouy.

What Recess said!


----------

